# Baby Serrasalmus



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Those are some beefy looking neons ya got there jack. That front one looks a little funny though. Must be stress(lost his blue streak). Damn you could fit 500 neons in 180gal. Imagine feeding that school. Cute lil turd!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

welcome to the dark side of keeping teenie tiny P's lol nice rhom


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> welcome to the dark side of keeping teenie tiny P's lol nice rhom










just wish it would be pig like baby pygos


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks cool. Whats its size? Im assuming its pretty small since the naons in the background are pretty small.

Also what species is it or do you think it is?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i remeber when mine was that small all i could think of was can't wait till he's bigger .cool fish


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> i remeber when mine was that small all i could think of was can't wait till he's bigger .cool fish


yea, that's what I have in my mind too, but it doesn't eat as much as the baby pygos I had before, it'll probably take forever. lol


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Cool lil guy. Where did you get one that size @?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

What tank is this in Jack?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah lets see a FTS


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They look so helpless at that size, looks good though and I agree that a full tank shot is needed


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> What tank is this in Jack?


it's in 180g

j/k i will have problem finding it in 180g.

it's in my 10g now, no FTS yet. hard to see it unless I zoom super close.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Did you order this from Pedro? He looks a lot like mine did when I first got it a few weeks ago. He was way under an inch, but I've been feeding blackworms 2-3 times a day (he eats a lot) and I have seen a significant amount of change in him. He's at least a full inch, and he's gaining a hint of silver/sparkle to him already, and losing that clear/pink look. I will be posting a monthly picture update on mine in a week or two. Keep us updated on yours as well.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

bomber said:


> Did you order this from Pedro? He looks a lot like mine did when I first got it a few weeks ago. He was way under an inch, but I've been feeding blackworms 2-3 times a day (he eats a lot) and I have seen a significant amount of change in him. He's at least a full inch, and he's gaining a hint of silver/sparkle to him already, and losing that clear/pink look. I will be posting a monthly picture update on mine in a week or two. Keep us updated on yours as well.


Yea I got it from Aquascap, think there's 1 or 2 left.

so black worm is what I should be feeding it. so far it paid no attention to the brine shrimps and been chasing those neons like crazy.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I remember GG having an idea that someone should start a baby rhom out in something like a 180 with an auto-water changing system to see if that would have any effect on growth -- there's an idea for ya Jack.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Always cool to see teeny tiny little baby Serras...
They're kinda like a grab bag... don't know whatcha gonna get.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

It's kinda fun not knowing what it is... Surprise surprise... you might have a very cool fish in your tank !!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Holy Tiny Serra!!! That dude is tiny!!!! It's kind of like buy a mystery box and you no idea what's in it. Hope you're going to be keeping a journal on this little guy. Would be cool to watch.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i bought 4 tiny tiny piranhas one time thay were suppose to be terns and as thay grew thay were fitting like crazy thay ended up being macs


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I remember GG having an idea that someone should start a baby rhom out in something like a 180 with an auto-water changing system to see if that would have any effect on growth -- there's an idea for ya Jack.


I don't mind doing it if I had an other 180g laying around but I don't so it'll be hard decision to put an 1" fish in a 6ft tank. I'll see how it does before cariba season then decide.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

how big it needs to be in order to get some positive ID? I wish it would eat the brine shrimps I gave instead of going after neons' tail fins.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Probably not until it reaches at least 3-4" I would say. I would definitely try blackworms though. Mine loves them. But be careful how many you put in there because they tend to burrow into the substrate. I use a chop stick and whirl around the sand and it stirs up a few that were hiding from every feeding.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome babys. Mine are about the same size. Smaller then a dollor. Good times


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Currently eating shrimp like there's no tomorrow, stay in the open for food and swim towards the shrimp as soon as it hits water.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Lookin good! I can see a few of his spots coming in already. I'll be sure to post pictures of mine soon.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

When I first got it 02/06/11








10 days later 02/16/11








Now 02/22/11


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i wish thay would keep growing that fast thay seem to slow down after a while


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

I also bought three of these. At first they were all the same size. Now they all look different form one another. I have one that looks exactly like yours. It's the biggest one now. One is still transparent and is short but longer. A lot longer. The third one is VERY dark and very tall compared to the other two. I'm excited about these differences, and can't wait for our little serras to grow up and be ID.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks good.. You could see his spots pretty early. I wish I could get the right angle with the camera to capture the faint spots and spangling on mine.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Irritans maybe and nice pics btw


----------

